# Billy Jack and that Right Foot Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2007)

[yt]mdKEPEiNxDI[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

I love it! A personal favorite!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jul 15, 2007)

This has got to be one of the best lines in cinema history...I rate it up there with ANYTHING that Clint Eastwood says in any of his movies.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2007)

Honestly, that WAS my FIRST introduction to Martial Arts... then came Bruce and a whole new can of worms was opened. 
I've seen punches galore in movies but never a kick to the face from only inches away. Yee-haw! And the cooooool smmmmooootth way Tom Laughton delivered his lines. Total confidence in his abilities.  


I'm scrolling up to watch it again...  

Here's another: 
[yt]ls187Ng23LA[/yt]


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2007)

I remember sitting in the movie theatre watching this when it was a NEW release...Thanks for the memory...


----------



## stickarts (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats a classic!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Here's another:



Another great one!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 16, 2007)

Billy Jack-Truly a classic!


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 16, 2007)

Drac said:


> I remember sitting in the movie theatre watching this when it was a NEW release...Thanks for the memory...


Drac, 

Let me guess, you & I saw Billy Jack as a new release in the local neighborhood movie house or drive-in, and neither venue exists anymore. This is how America watched our movies before we had &#8220;cinema complexes&#8221; to all you MT 'yutes. Of course, maybe all these cinema complexes will all be extinct in twenty years.
:wink1:

Yes but lost memories can be had on Amazon.com for about $40. as in: The &#8220;Billy Jack 35th Anniversary Ultimate Collection (Born Losers/Billy Jack/ Trial of Billy Jack/ Billy Jack Goes to Washington)" release on DVD 

However even with the passage of time I must confess the Billy Jack sequels did suck&#8230; way too much peyote usage Billy Boy.

Or as South Park&#8217;s Cartman would say today: &#8220;Hippies, hippies... they want to save the world but all they do is smoke pot and play frisbee!&#8221;


----------



## Drac (Jul 16, 2007)

Senjojutsu said:


> Drac,
> 
> Let me guess, you & I saw Billy Jack as a new release in the local neighborhood movie house or drive-in, and neither venue exists anymore. This is how America watched our movies before we had &#8220;cinema complexes&#8221; to all you MT 'yutes. Of course, maybe all these cinema complexes will all be extinct in twenty years.


:wink1:

Yep, it was a theatre..One building one sitting area..



			
				Senjojutsu said:
			
		

> Yes but lost memories can be had on Amazon.com for about $40. as in: The &#8220;Billy Jack 35th Anniversary Ultimate Collection (Born Losers/Billy Jack/ Trial of Billy Jack/ Billy Jack Goes to Washington)" release on DVD


 
Own it... 



			
				Senjojutsu said:
			
		

> However even with the passage of time I must confess the Billy Jack sequels did suck&#8230; way too much peyote usage Billy Boy.


 
Yes, but he didn't inhale...




			
				Senjojutsu said:
			
		

> Or as South Park&#8217;s Cartman would say today: &#8220;Hippies, hippies... they want to save the world but all they do is smoke pot and play frisbee!&#8221;


 
Ever try playing frisbee AFTER smoking a doobie or two?? It ain't easy..So I've been told, yeah that's it, I was told....


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 17, 2007)

My day has been made. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 17, 2007)

of you all know that kick was performed by Master Bong Soo Han.  In the later fight scenes if you look close you see him and not Tom doing all the work......
STILL...My all time favorite.....


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 17, 2007)

I remember seeing that in a theater (or drive-in, can't expect me to remember _everything _), and like Caver, that was my first intro to the magic of MA. That scene has been burned into my memory ever since. :ultracool Thanks for the find, Brian!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> of you all know that kick was performed by Master Bong Soo Han.  In the later fight scenes if you look close you see him and not Tom doing all the work......
> STILL...My all time favorite.....


Thus the high angle shot and Tom/Billy's wide brim (cool-looking) black hat. But yeah... like you say... STILL. An awesome kick and it literally blew people's minds that someone standing that close could kick that quickly, that high and exactly where (Billy) told him it would go and proving... that there wasn't a damn thing he could do about it. :lol:


----------



## Drac (Jul 17, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> of you all know that kick was performed by Master Bong Soo Han. In the later fight scenes if you look close you see him and not Tom doing all the work......
> STILL...My all time favorite.....


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! After all these years and now another teenage belief shattered...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2007)

Drac said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! After all these years and now another teenage belief shattered...



Drac... it's called reality, get in it and get over it. That factoid doesn't surprise me at all. It's a tricky move done by anyone. I'd be curious as to how many takes it took to get that. There was no Wo-Ping to choreograph the fight scenes and whomever did, did a good job of it considering that MA-related fights weren't the norm back then.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 19, 2007)

Actually, I think Bong Soo Han did the choreography for Billy Jack.


----------

